# thoughts on a new Lund jet



## Wood_Duck (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm actually planning on putting my down payment down within the next two weeks. Its abit odd compared to what I have saw but the plan is a new Lund Fury 1600SS with side console and 40hp merc jet. I understand its a riveted hull and no tunnel etc and that I cant skip it through a couple inches of water but I really like the boat and although I'm hoping at least 25mph I know it wont be a rocket either. What's your thoughts


----------



## openseat (Mar 10, 2013)

1) That hull features a very pronounced center keel strake. You would likely need to remove the back few feet of that keel to prevent it from interfering with the flow of water to your jet intake. A sad thing to do to a brand new boat.

2) IMO, that hull has a lot of V. A flat or shallow V hull not only allows you to run shallower, but is also easier to plane out. That's an important consideration, given the power-to-weight disadvantage that an outboard jet motor has compared to a prop motor.


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 10, 2013)

too much V in my opinion.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 10, 2013)

Id go prop on a boat like that, it is not ideal for a jet.


----------



## #BirdDog (Jun 23, 2013)

What did you end up doing?


----------



## bulldog (Jun 23, 2013)

My last boat had a V similar to that. 17' LOWE 170W with a 60/40 jet all decked out with decks and everything for fishing. I would run a solid 27 mph and cruise at 24-25. I did not like the boat at all. It dug too much when cornering and did not slide, it seemed slightly underpowered for my liking, it would run 6" but took a while to get on plane. All in all it was a great fishing boat but just not set up for a jet. Go for a semi V or flat bottom. Those deeper Vs are not made for a jet motor.


----------

